
A Beginner’s Guide to the Mathematics of Neural Networks (1998) [pdf] - sonabinu
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.161.3556&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
dang
From 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683734)

~~~
dpflan
Thanks!

